# Massey wr9770 vs wr9870



## cdhayman (Jan 25, 2011)

Wondering if anyone has run the new massey wr9870. Planning on updating the older machine in January, already have 9770, just curious what main differences there are including the GPS unit.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

It has an 8 where a 7 used to be in the model number.  Plus most likely a higher price tag?


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 11, 2014)

According to their website:

Higher Horse Power (225HP on WR9870 & 195HP on WR9860)

Faster, 22MPH road speed

New, improved control handle

Enhanced software: Auto Header Down/Up, Load Control, etc.

AG3000 guidance integrated into the C1000 monitor. Field speeds up to 16mph.

New DEF tank and toolbox location

Larger ladder platform

Remote center link switch added

New Air Filter Location

http://www.hesston.com/products/sp-windrowers/wr-9800-series-windrowers-swathers


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

22 mph would be wild party in my machine. A very short party I suspect. I'VE seen 17 in a short white knuckle ride with no utility poles or traffic around. No doubt they have come a long way since this hw340 was built but I think if I needed that kind of transport speed the Macdon would be my choice.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Maxzillian said:


> According to their website:
> 
> Higher Horse Power (225HP on WR9870 & 195HP on WR9860)
> 
> ...


Has to be road smooth fields to do 16 mph in a field. That's slightly faster then my 9635 does on the road.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

I couldn't imagine 22mph in our NH...... I'd be all over the road, right before I went through the windshield!

Rodney


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Rodney R said:


> I couldn't imagine 22mph in our NH...... I'd be all over the road, right before I went through the windshield!
> 
> Rodney


Then imagine a less experienced hired hand getting into one. Our 9635 is pretty touchy when going 15 mph if you don't know what you are doing.


----------



## cdhayman (Jan 25, 2011)

Our 9770 does 21mph. It's really not that bad. I have cut at 15 mph. But I found when you get over 14 mph, the windrow mats down a lot worse.


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 11, 2014)

This is more of a reply to everyone in general rather than just CD since he already has a machine with these functions:

The suspended rear axle and cab go a long way to helping tolerate the higher field speeds, but there are also a lot of guys in the South West who do flood irrigation and have extremely flat and smooth fields to make that work,

As far as the road speeds go they have brakes on the rear caster pivots, like many other manufacturer's do now, to help dampen the steering action of the swather and make it a little more controllable. The drive-by-wire steering is also adjustable in both resistance and steering response to help tailor to the operator, but I was disappointed to find it doesn't have any sort of force feedback. Not that the old mechanical linkage to the hydraulic pumps offered much either, but you could at least feel where center was.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

I have had several owners of these newer machines tell me that if they run at 9 or 10 MPH they have much lower repair and maintenance costs, and they still run faster than the older stuff. Maybe they are scared of the technology, and maybe they are on to something.


----------

